# my friend derek's smallmouth



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

my friend derek's 18.5" smallmouth he caught at griggs. he caught on a homemade vibe!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

congrats on the great smallie :Banane52:


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Pig 

Nice fish!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a HUGE Griggs smallmouth!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, great fish!


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

Many of tourys I would of loved to have a fish like that at griggs


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Great smallie for Derek. Good to see he scored a pig!


----------

